# Pork Steaks



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Grilled some pork steaks. Served them up with Great Northern Beans and some Boiled Cabbage,


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

How do you get the beans to have that thick gravy, mine is always watery?

Rick


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

A little corn starch will thicken it up if it is too thin. Use a little at a time and give it a chance to thicken before putting more in.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

shootnstarz said:


> How do you get the beans to have that thick gravy, mine is always watery?
> 
> Rick


We start with dried beans, Soak them over night and then cook them with less water than most folks. Use just enough water to keep them from drying out and scorching.


----------



## PhiaDrew (Oct 27, 2012)

Yum! Btw, I'm Phia, I love fishing and I am new to the site. Ive followed this forum for awhile. I love cooking as well and I'm really happy to find interesting recipes here, awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

PhiaDrew said:


> Yum! Btw, I'm Phia, I love fishing and I am new to the site. Ive followed this forum for awhile. I love cooking as well and I'm really happy to find interesting recipes here, awesome! :thumbup:


Well welcome aboard! Some great folks hang out in here!:thumbup:


----------

